

One man's incredible efforts leads to biggest crate discovery in Australia  - rikacomet
http://www.thedailyjournal.com/article/20080819/NEWS01/808190301/Vineland-man-s-quest-Prove-crater-theory?nclick_check=1

======
lifeisstillgood
I find this fascinating on two levels - the superficial :

There are some good reasons to want to follow this up - the biggest being 60
miles of pseudotachylyte which either came from the worlds biggest impact or
the worlds biggest earthquake. EItehr way that is worth looking into.

The main problem I see is timing - there are it seems no major extinction
events that are "missing" a cause. And I see nothing in this to estimate a
date.

and the deeper: This guy is not being ignored or frozen out by the scientific
establishment - there are simply not enough of them to do all the work that
science throws up. That a retired guy can be leading a charge into a
potentially major piece of Earth history (true or not) is an indicator that
really we need more universtiy places, more funding and more humans.

~~~
rikacomet
Also, it can be seen as, a possible supportive fact, to the theory, that the
millions of elderly around globe, can become a major force, if they turn to
going on such hunches. They are better suited to form the other side of
research, the research based on intuition, rather than based as a job/interest
field.

After retirement, you can safely say, you have lived your responsibilities,
and this example promotes, that how going out to find things that touch your
curiosity, can really work well. Elderly have all the time and skill to do
research, as research for yourself, does not require meeting weekly/monthly
deadlines, and due to having seen life already, their hunches are way better
than that of a 20 year old.

